# /dev/nst0 gelöscht wie bekomme ich es wieder



## marko (27. November 2003)

Ups sag ich mal 

Bei den Versuchen ein Bachup einzurichten, ist mir ein Fehler unterlaufen. Und zwar habe ich auf meinem Suse 8.2 Server versehentlich "rm /dev/nst0" eingegeben. Natürlich kann ich jetzt meinen Streamer nichtmehr ansprechen, was wie ich finde ein Nachteil ist.

Kann mir jemand verraten wie ich die Datei wieder bekomme

mfg

Marko


----------



## Christian Fein (27. November 2003)

$ man mknode

du brauchst minor und majornummer des devices.
Such nach einer devices.txt da sollten die drinne stehen.


----------



## marko (27. November 2003)

Danke ich werd mal heute abend ausprobieren.


ok also der Befehl heißt glaub ich dann mknod

Kann ich die Datei auch von nem anderen System kopieren


----------



## Christian Fein (27. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von marko _
> *Danke ich werd mal heute abend ausprobieren.
> 
> 
> ...



nein.

durch die manpage wirst du schlauer wie das geht. Ist nicht so wild sobald du minor/major nummer herausgefunden hast ;p


----------



## marko (28. November 2003)

So die Lösung hab ich gefunden 

Also ich habe nicht manuell die Gerätedatei mittels mknod erstellt bzw. mit dem Skript /dev/MAKEDEV, welches es wohl in ein paar Distributionen gibt. 
Ich habe einfach das RPM "devs" nochmals eingespielt. danach funktionierte der Zugriff sofort wieder.

Falls jetzt noch jemand eine Idee für ein Effektieves Backupskript hat, wäre ich überaus dankbar.
Vom Tape sollen einzelne Dateien sowie Verzeichnisse oder halt alles wieder hergestellt werden können.

Grüße

Marko


----------

